# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Ցանցային մարքեթինգ. ստուգի՛ր նոր սկսիր

## Jarre

*Ցանցային մարքեթինգ
Network Marketing (որը համարվում է Multi-level marketing (MLM)-ի ճյուղերից մեկը)
Сетевой маркетинг*


Մոտ մեկ տասնամյակից ավել է, ինչ մեր հայրենակիցներից շատերը ոգևորվածությամբ լի ներգրավվում են ցանցային առևտրի մեջ՝ կարճ ժամանակում մեծ գումարներ վաստակելու ակնկալիքով։

Տնտեսագետների կարծիքով ցանցային մարքեթինգը ապագայի շուկայական հարաբերությունների նոր ֆորմատն է։ Եվ այն իսկապես կարող է լինել ձեռնտու ներդրում կատարելու վստահելի տեղ։ Շատ հեղինակավոր և բարեխիղճ կազմակերպություններ սկսել են աշխատել այս մեթոդով։ Սակայն ինչպես ցույց է տալիս փորձը մեծ մասամբ հասարակ քաղաքացիների ակնկալիքները այդպես էլ մնում են չիրականացված։

Առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում գրենք այն ինչ գիտենք ցանցային մարքեթինգի մասին և ներկայացնենք ձևեր, թե ինչպես կարելի է *մինչև* նման բիզնեսի մեջ մտնելը քննել և հասկանալ, թե արդյոք իմաստ ունի սկսել, թե ոչ։ Բնականաբար ցանկալի է մեջբերել մասնագետների կարծիքները և *ստուգման եղանակները*, բայց նաև շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի անձնական փորձը և տեսակետները՝ թե՛ մասնագիտական, թե՛ ոչ մասնագիտական։ 

*Իմ անձնական՝ ոչ մասնագիտական* փորձը (նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե իմ անձնական փորձը, այլ այն ինչ ես այսքան տարիների ընթացքում տեսել եմ իմ բազմաթիվ (մոտ 500) ծանոթներիս ու մտերիմ մարդկանց պարագայում) ցույց է տալիս, որ հազվագյուտ են դեպքերը, երբ մարդ իսկապես մեծ գումարներ է վաստակում։ Լավագույն դեպքում մարդ ունենում է Հայաստանի պայմաններում նորմալ համարվող աշխատանք։ Իսկ մեծամասնությունը այդպես էլ ոչինչ չի վաստակում։ Պարզապես ձեռք է բերում ապրանք, որը իրեն պետք չէ՝ այդպիսով հարստացնում ցանցային մարքեթինգով զբաղվող կազմակերպությանը։

Ինտերնետում այս հարցի մասին հայերեն լեզվով տեղեկությունները շատ աղքատիկ են։ Ուստի որոշեցի կիսվել մի քանի հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններով, որոնց հանդիպել եմ այս հարցի ուսումնասիրության ժամանակ։ Եվ այսպես՝ 


*ՍԿՍԵ՞Լ ԶԲԱՂՎԵԼ ՑԱՆՑԱՅԻՆ ՄԱՐՔԵԹԻՆԳՈՎ, ԹԵ՞ ՈՉ*
Եթե մտածում ես այս հարցի մասին ամենայն հավանականությամբ դա արդյունքն է այն բանի, որ ստացել ես առաջարկ այդպիսի կազմակերպություններից մեկի ներկայացուցչից։ Չի բացառվում, որ նա քո մտերիմ մարդկանցից կամ բարեկամներիցդ մեկն է։ Նա առաջարկում է քեզ միանալ իրենց բիզնեսին և այդպիսով դառնալ կազմակերպության ներմուծողներից (դիստրիբյուտորներից) մեկը։ Նա մանրամասնորեն բացատրում է քեզ, թե ինչպես ես գումար աշխատելու այս մեթոդով։

Ես ոչ նպատակ ունեմ դեմ կամ կողմ արտահայտվելու այս բիզնեսի մասին, ոչ էլ խրախուսելու կամ քննադատելու այն։ Պարզապես քեզ կներկայացնեմ ձևեր, հարցեր, որոնք գուցե օգտակար լինեն։ Նույնիսկ մեր պես ոչ մասնագետ մարդու համար դժվար կամ անհասանելի չէ տեսնել փաստերը, տրամաբանությունը և մի փոքր էլ օգտագործել մաթեմատիկա։

Սկզբից եկեք հասկանանք «մարքեթինգ» տերմինի սահմանումը։ Ըստ *American Marketing Association*-ի («Ամերիկյան Մարքեթինգային Ասոցիացիայի») «Մարքեթինգը ապրանքների, ծառայությունների, կազմակերպությունների, մարդկանց, տարածքների և գաղափարների պահանջարկի կանխատեսումն է, կառավարումը և բավարարումը փոխանակման միջոցով»։

Այս սահմանումից հասկանում ենք, որ մարքեթինգի հիմնական սկզբունքներից մեկն է երկկողմանի բավարարումը և ձեռնտու լինելը։ Այսինքն՝ պահանջվում է թե՛ իրացնողի (ֆիրմայի) և թե՛սպառողի (մեր դեպքում որպես դիստրիբյուտոր՝ քո) օգուտը։ Յուրաքանչյուր ֆիրմա ձգտում է ապացուցել և բացատրել, թե ինչպես են իրենք բավարարում այս պահանջը՝ ցույց են տալիս իրենց օգուտը, որպես դիստրիբյուտոր քո օգուտը և գնորդների օգուտը, որոնք նույնպես դառնում են դիստրիբյուտորներ։ Սա շատ կարևոր բան է, քանի որ այս պահանջը չգոհացնելը զարգացած երկրներում համարվում է լուրջ հանցագործություն և պատժվում է օրենքի ամենայն խստությամբ։

Սա նկատի ունենալով հիմա եկեք տեսնենք, թե ինչն է համարվում օրինական ցանցային մարքեթինգ և ինչն է համարվում կեղծ և սուտ։

*ՕՐԻՆԱԿԱՆ ՑԱՆՑԱՅԻՆ ՄԱՐՔԵԹԻՆԳ* (կամ՝ օրինական MLM (Multi Level Marketing))-ը այն է, երբ ֆիրման, կազմակերպությունը որպես իրենց ապրանքի սպառման շուկա դիտում են իրենց դիստրիբյուտորներին՝ քեզ։ Դիստրիբյուտորները ոչ միայն գնում և վաճառում են ֆիրմայի ապրանքը, այլ նաև ներգրավում են նոր մարդկանց՝ նրանց դիստիբյուտոր դարձնելու նպատակով։ Այստեղ ամենագայթակղիչն այն է, որ *որոշ* կազմակերպություններում դու գումար ես վաստակում ոչ միայն վաճառածդ ապրանքից, այլ նաև ստանում ես տոկոսներ այն դիստրիբյուտորների վաճառքներից, որոնց դու ես դարձրել դիստիրբյուտոր։ Այսինքն եթե դու ինձ առաջարկես ապրանք, ես գնեմ և հետո ես էլ ինչ որ բան վաճառեմ ուրիշին, դու իմ վաճառքից ունենում ես տոկոս։ Սա օրինական ցանցային մարքեթինգի մոդելն է հասարակ մահկանացուներիս լեզվով  :Wink:  

Ավելի լավ ու պարզ հասկանալու համար, թե ինչ է ՕՐԻՆԱԿԱՆ ցանցային մարքեթինգը քննենք այն հիմնական դրույթները որոնք սահմանել է *US Federal Trade Commission*-ը (*FTC*)։

1) Վաճառվում է ռեալ ապրանք։ Դու կարող ես ցանկացած պահի կատալոգում կամ ինտերնետային կայքում տեսնել ապրանքը։ Ստանալ մանրամասն տեղեկություններ ապրանքի բաղադրության, արտադրանքի և այլ հարցերի մասին։

2) Վաճառվում է հասարակությանը ոչ թե միայն «ընտրյալներին»։ Ցանկացած ոք կարող է ցանկացած պահի գնել ապրանքը դիստրիբյուտորի կամ ինտերնետային կայքի միջոցով։

3) Ֆիրմային կամ կազմակերպությանը միանում են ապրանք ձեռք բերելով, չի պահանջվում հավելավճար։ Եթե ցանկանում ես դառնալ իրենց դիստրիբյուտոր, ապա նրանք քեզ այդ իրավունքը պետք է տան, եթե դու գնել ես ապրանք։ Դրանից բացի ՈՉ ՄԻ ՎՃԱՐՈՒՄ չպիտի պահանջեն։

4) Վաճառողի օգուտը պայմանավորված է ապրանք վաճառելով, ոչ թե նոր մարդկանց ներգրավելով։ Այսինքն այս երկու դեպքերում էլ պետք է ստանաս միևնույն օգուտը՝ ա) վաճառում ես 10 ապրանք 1 հոգու կամ բ) վաճառում ես 1-ական ապրանք 10 հոգու։

Ուստի, եթե մտածում ես սկսել նման բիզնես, ապա փորձիր լրացնել այս աղյուսակը՝ հաշվի առնելով քեզ առաջարկվող ցանցային մարքեթինգով զբաղվող ֆիրմայի սկզբունքները։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

Հիմա եկ տեսնենք, թե որն է *ՑԱՆՑԱՅԻՆ ԿԵՂԾ ՄԱՐՔԵԹԻՆԳ*-ը։ Ուշադրություն. Ցանցային կեղծ մարքեթինգի տարբերությունները ԱՆՆՇԱՆ ԵՆ, համարյա թե չեն երևում։ Այ հենց այս աննշան տարբերություններն էլ դառնում են շատերի սայթաքման պատճառ։

Այդ աննշան տարբերություններից մեկը այն է, որ դիստրիբյուտորը իր օգուտը ստանում է ոչ թե *ԱՊՐԱՆՔ* վաճառելուց, այլ  նոր *ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ* ներգրավելուց։ Առաջին հայացքից սա դժվար է տեսնել, քանի որ նման կազմակերպությունները դա փորձում են քողազերծել։ Օրինակ վերջերս հանդիպեցի նման կազմակերպության ներկայացուցիչներից մեկին և նա մի քանի անգամ հատուկ նշեց, որ իրենք գումար են վաստակում ՄԻԱՅՆ ՎԱՃԱՌՔԻՑ և ոչ թե ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ ներգրավելուց։ Բայց երբ վերլուծում եմ իր բացատրած սխեման պարզ երևում է, որ դու քո եկամուտը ստանում ես միայն այն դեպքում, երբ 2 ՄԱՐԴՈՒ վաճառել ես ապրանք և այդ 2 ՄԱՐԴԻԿ էլ յուրաքանչյուրը 2 այլ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ է վաճառել։ Այսինքն դու պետք է «վիզ» դնես վաճառել 2 ՀՈԳՈՒ ու հետո հոգ տանել, որ այդ 2-ն էլ ուրի 2 ՀՈԳՈՒ վաճառեն։ Ստացվում է, որ դու քո օգուտը ստանում ես 6-րդ ապրանքը վաճառելուց հետո միայն, ինչն էլ պարզ ցույց է տալիս, որ հակառակ այդ կազմակերպության պնդումներին իրենք քեզ վճարում են ոչ թե վաճառած ապրանքի համար, այլ իրենց բիզնես ցանց ներգրաված մարդկանց համար։

Հիմա կմտածեք, թե ինչ վատ բան կա այստեղ։ Ամենագլխավոր վատ բանն այն է, որ նրանք ՇԱՀԱԳՈՐԾՈՒՄ են *ՔԵԶ*։ Նման սկզբունքով աշխատելով դու քո եկամուտը կամ ընդհանրապես չես ստանա, կամ էլ մի քանի ամիս հետո կստանաս։ 6 հոգու ինչ որ ապրանք վաճառելը, որի մասին ինքը կյանքում չի լսել այնքան էլ հեշտ աշխատանք չէ և երկորդ դու ԱՆՎՃԱՐ վաճառում ես ինչ որ մեկի ապրանքը։ Ու եթե 5 հոգու կարողանաս վաճառել և 6-րդին չգտնես, ստացվում է որ իրենք քեզ անվճար օգտագործեցին՝ շահագործեցին ու դու չունեցար ոչ մի օգուտ։ Այնպես որ տեսնում ենք, որ այստեղ ոչ տրամաբանությունն է գործում ոչ էլ մաթեմատիկական տարրական գիտելիքները։ Խնդրում եմ մի մոռացեք, որ ձեր մշտական եկամուտը ստանալու եք միմիայն այն դեպքում, երբ այս բուրգը գնալով զարգանա։ Այսինք առաջին 6 ապրանքը միայն սկիզբն է՝ առաջին «աշխատավարձը»։ Եթե ուզում եմ դա լինի կանոնավոր, ապա անհրաժեշտ է շատացնել գնողներին։

Իսկ մյուս վատ բանն այն է, որ նրաք *ՔԵԶ* ԽԱԲՈՒՄ ԵՆ։ Իրականում դու չես կարող իրենց խոսք տված գումարը վաստակես ՄԱՐԴԱՀԱՇՎՈՎ։ Եթե հաշվես իրենց մշակած մեխանիզմով, ապա կպարզես, որ իրենց առաջարկած տարբերակը ՍՈՒՏ Է, քանի որ չի համապատասխանում ճշմարտությանը։ Նրանց հաշվարկով դու ստանում ես այնպիսի թիվ, որը գերազանցում է մեր մոլորակի բնակիչների թիվը  :Sad:  Ասածս հասկանալու համար խնդրում եմ նայիր այս սյունակը։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Մանրամասն հասկանալու համար սեղմիր սյունակը։


Նորմալ երկրներում նման բիզնեսը համարվում է բավականին լուրջ հանցագործություն։ Օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում FBI-ը այս սկզբունքով գործող կազմակերպություններին և ֆիրմաներին որակավորում է որպես ԿԵՂԾ և ՍՈՒՏ և հետապնդվում են օրենքով։

Սակայն հարկավոր է նշել, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր կարողանում են նման կերպով նորմալ գումար վաստակել։ Այսինքն, որքան էլ որ արգելված է նման բիզնեսը ԱՄՆ-ում և եվրոպական երկրներում, երրորդ աշխարհի երկրներում կան հարյուրավոր մարդիկ, ովքեր հաջողվում են այս բիզնեսում։ Հարցն այն է, թե ի՞նչ հիմքեր ունես վստահ լինելու, որ դու էլ կհաջողվես։ Միայն էնտուզիազմը և գումար վաստակելու ցանկությունը հավատա շատ քիչ է։

Եթե այս ամենը քննելուց հետո պարզ է դառնում, որ կարող ես սկսել նման բիզնես, ապա անպայման քննիր հետևյալ հարցերը....

_Շարունակելի...._

ՀԳ՝ Ինչպես հավանաբար կռահեցիք ես մասնագետ չեմ։ Սա իմ անձնական հետազոտման արդյունքներն են, որտեղ հնարավոր է թույլ տված լինեմ սխալներ կամ ինչ որ մի բան այնպես հասկացած չլինեմ։ Բայց կարծում եմ, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ օգտակար մտքեր կգտնեք  :Wink: 

*Աղբյուրներ որոնցից օգտվել եմ՝

1. ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՕՐԵՆՔԸ ՍՊԱՌՈՂՆԵՐԻ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ
2. American Marketing Association
3. US Federal Trade Commission
4. Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI)
5. USA Direct Selling Association
6. "The 5 RED FLAGS: Five Causative and Defining Factors of Recruiting MLMs, or Product-based Pyramid Schemes" հաշվետվություն
8. http://www.iricvalley.com/2010/10/do-u-still-want-to-join-network.html*

----------

ARMbrain (15.07.2013), Askalaf (07.01.2011), impression (07.01.2011), Kuk (08.01.2011), Magic-Mushroom (10.01.2011), Moonwalker (07.01.2011), murmushka (08.01.2011), Shah (07.01.2011), Արամ (07.01.2011), Երվանդ (08.01.2011), Հարդ (07.01.2011), Ձայնալար (07.01.2011), Մանուլ (08.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.01.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Եթե այս ամենը քննելուց հետո պարզ է դառնում, որ կարող ես սկսել նման բիզնես, ապա անպայման քննիր հետևյալ հարցերը....



*1) Կազմակերպության տարիքը։*
Հաճախ է պատահում, որ նոր հիմնված կազմակերպությունը փակվում է առաջին 5-10 տարիների ընթացքում։ Ուստի ցանկալի է ընտրել այն կազմակերպությունը, որը գոնե 10 տարուց ավել է ինչ գործում է։

*2) Կազմակերպության համբավը և վարկանիշը։*
Ինչպիսի՞ պատմություն ունի կազմակերպությունը։Ինչպիսի՞ օգուտներ են ստացել նրա հետ համագործակցողները։Անօրեն գործառնությունների մասնակցե՞լ է։Օրինական գրանցում ունի՞ նորմալ զարգացած երկրներում։Ի՞նչ կազմակերպությունների հետ է համագործակցել։

*ԶԳՈՒՇԱՑՈՒՄ.* որոշ ֆիրմաներ նշում են աշխարհահռչակ կազմակեպությունների անուններ, ինչպիսիք են Microsoft-ը, Apple INC-ն, FIFA-ն և այլն ու պնդում, թե իրենք համագործակիցներ են, կամ էլ այդ կազմակերպությունները հովանավորում են իրենց։ Սակայն շատ դեպքերում դա ՍՈՒՏ է։ Այդ կազմակերպությունները պարզապես տրամադրում են որոշակի ԾԱՌԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ, բայց ոչ թե համագործակցում կամ առավել ևս հովանավորում։ Մի անգամ մեկը պնդում էր, թե իրենք Microsoft-ի ճյուղավորումներից մեկն են և համարվում են դուստր ձեռնարկություն, սակայն միակ բանը որ այդ ֆիրմային կապում էր Microsoft-ի հետ դա այն էր, որ Microsoft-ը ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ տրամադրում էր ծրագրային ապահովում այդ ֆիրմային և վերջ։ Նույն հաջողությամբ այսօր ես կարող եմ ստեղծել մի կազմակերպություն և պնդել, որ ես համագործակցում եմ APPLE-ի հետ (քանի որ տեխնիկաս գնել եմ իրենցից), ինձ հովանավորում է HSBC բանկը (քանի որ բանկային գործերը կատարում եմ իրենց միջոցով) և այլն։

Սա ստուգելու համար անպայման այցելիր իրենց նշած կազմակերպությունների պաշտոնական կայքերը և ստուգիր, թե նրանք ինչ կապ ունեն ցանցային մարքեթինգով զբաղվող տվյալ կազմակերպության հետ։

*ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ.* Երբ ինտերնետում փնտրես ցանցային մարքեթինգով զբաղվող քեզ հետաքրքրող կազմակերպության մասին տեղեկություններ, փորձիր գտնել վստահելի աղբյուրներ՝ հեղինակավոր ամսագրեր, թերթեր, բլոգեր և լրատվական կայքեր։

Ինչո՞ւ է սա կարևոր։

Անձամբ ես հանդիպել եմ մի քանի ֆիրմաների, որոնց մասին ինտերնետում կան տեղեկություններ։ Բայց երբ ուշադիր քննում ես պարզվում է, որ դրանք միևնույն ֆորումային գրառումն են բազմաթիվ ֆորումներում և բլոգերում գցած։ Կարծում եմ, որ եթե բախվես նման իրավիճակի արդեն կհասկանաս, թե դա ինչ է նշանակում  :Wink: 

*3) Կազմակերպության աճը։*
Ո՞ր երկրներում ունի գրասենյակներ։
Սա շատ կարևոր է։ Կան ֆիրմաներ, որոնք աշխատում են բացառապես զարգացող երկրներում, ինչպիսիք են՝ Հայաստան, Ադրբեջան, Ինդոնեզիա, Ֆիլիպիններ, Սինգապուր, Տաջիկստան, Արաբական էմիրություններ և այլն։ Հարցրու. ինչո՞ւ նրանք չեն աշխատում զարգացած երկրներում։ Այրդյոք պատճառը էժան աշխատո՞ւժն է, թե՞ տվյալ կազմակերպության անօրինական սկզբունքները, որոնք զարգացած երկրներում հետապնդվում են օրենքով։Քանի՞ դիստրիբյուտորներ նրանք ունեն։Ինչպիսի՞ տեմպերով է զարգանում կազմակերպությունը։ 
Որոշ տնտեսագետներ ասում են, որ նման կազմակերպությունների դեպքում ավելի կարևոր է *աճի տեմպը*, քան դիստրիբյուտորների *ներկայիս քանակը*։ Օրինակ եթե կազմակերպություններից մեկը գործում է 1980 թվականից և մինչև այսօր ունի արդեն 7 միլիոն դիստրիբյուտոր, իսկ մյուս կազմակերպությունը նույն 7 միլիոնը հավաքել է 10 տարվա ընթացքում, *գուցե* նպատահակահարմար լինի միանալ նրան, ով արագ տեմպերով է առաջ գնում։

*4) Ի՞նչ ապրանքներ է առաջարկում։*
Այսօր հատկապես պահանջարկ ունեն՝
առողջապահական և կոսմետիկ ապրանքներըհեռահաղորդակցման հետ կապված ծառայությունները և ապրանքներըկենցաղային և աուդիո, ֆոտո, վիդեո տեխնիկան
*ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ.* հատկապես ուշադրություն դարձրու, թե արդյո՞ք այդ ապրանքները Հայաստանում կունենան պահանջարկ։ Օրինակ կան ֆիրմաներ, որոնք վերևում նշված բոլոր չափանիշներին համապատասխան են, սակայն առաջարկում են այնպիսի ապրանքներ, որ Հայաստանում անչափ դժվար կլինի գտնել գնորդներ։ Օրինակ առաջարկում են նանոտեխնոլոգիայով պատրաստված իրեր, որոնք իսկապես նպաստում են առողջությանը, սակայն գները սկսվում են 600$-ից։ Արդյո՞ք Հայաստանում կկարողանաս շաբաթների, ամիսների և տարիների ընթացքում * անընդհատ*  գտնել նոր մարդկանց ովքեր կուզենան գնել այդ ապրանքը։ Հիշիր, եթե արդեն հիմա հասկանում ես, որ դժվար է լինելու շաբաթների, ամիսների և տարիների ընթացքում ավելացնել գնորդների թիվը, դա նշանակում է, որ ստաբիլ գումար չես վաստակելու։

*5) Որքա՞ն գումար կամ քանի՞ տոկոս են քեզ տալիս։*
Հաշվարկիր, թե արդյո՞ք ստացածդ գումարը և կատարածդ աշխատանքի չափը համապատասխան են։ Մի խոսքով՝ քեզ ձեռք տալի՞ս է նման պայմանները։

*6) Արդյո՞ք ապահովում են կրթական ծրագրով։*
Եթե իրենց նպատակն է քեզ ապրանք տալը՝ «դե ոնց կարաս տենց էլ ծախի» սկզբունքով, դա արդեն շատ բան է ասում այդ կազմակերպության աշխատելաոճի մասին։ Հաջողակ լինելու համար անհրաժեշտ է ժամանակակից կրթական ծրագիր, մանավանդ եթե դու հեռու ես մարքեթինքգից, տնտեսագիտությունից կամ երբևէ չես զբաղվել առևտրով։ Բարեխիրճ կազմակերպությունը, որը գոնե մի փոքր մտահոգված է իր աշխատակիցների և համագործակիցների հաջողությամբ, ինչն էլ մեր մեջ ասած հենց ԻՐ ԻՍԿ հաջողության գրավականն է պետք է ապահովի գոնե մինիմալ կրթական ծրագրով։

*7) Արդյո՞ք ԴՈՒ պատրաստ ես նման բզինեսի։* 
Սա թերևս ամենակարևոր հարցն է։ Մտածիր.
պատրա՞ստ եմ մարդկանց գովազդելու և խրախուսելու գնումներ կատարել ինձանից (խրախուսելը մեղմ ասված է, որովհետև եթե այդ գործը լինի փող աշխատելու քո հիմնական միջոցը, ապա ամենայն հավանականությամբ կգա այն օրը, երբ ոչ թե ուղղակի կխրախուսես, այլ կստիպես)պատրա՞ստ եմ այն իրավիճակին, որ իմ կողմից ներգրավված մարդիկ կբողոքեն և գուցե նույնիսկ կվիրավորեն՝ պնդելով, որ իմ խոսք տվածները սուտ էին և իրենց ակնկալիքները չիրականացանպատրա՞ստ եմ ներդրածս գումարը կորցնելբնավորությամբ համապատասխանո՞ւմ եմ այդ աշխատանքին

Սրանք ընդամենը մի քանի հարցեր են։ Նման բիզնես սկսելուց առաջ, լավ մտածիր այս և այլ հարցերի մասին և հուսով եմ դրանք քեզ կօգնեն որոշում կայացնելու ոչ հեշտ գործում  :Wink:

----------

ARMbrain (15.07.2013), Kuk (08.01.2011), Magic-Mushroom (10.01.2011), Moonwalker (08.01.2011), murmushka (08.01.2011)

----------

